# Combat Arms



## ShadowFold (Jul 24, 2008)

Anyone play this? I just started playing a few hours ago and its got a pretty in depth leveling/buying/upgrading system for a free shooter.. Its pretty fun too. My name is Shadowfold on it if anyone plays 



oli_ramsay said:


> Well I'm officially gutted!  I really wanted to play this 'cos I'm bored stiff of CSS.  It seems that it's only available to North America, South America and Australia
> 
> http://forum.nexon.net/CombatArms/forums/thread/1247490.aspx


----------



## infrared (Jul 24, 2008)

Sneekypete recomended it to me a few days ago. I've got it downloaded but havn't got round to installing it yet. Might have a go tomorow.

I'll keep an eye out for ya


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow, nexon sure has a cool game, been playing maple story for past few years and got tired of it lol, now I'll be playing this! Btw would my old nexon account work for combat arms? See ya ingame  gonna use the same handle


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2008)

Yup Linkin, Rick22, and I usually play at least once a day!

Great game for free IMHO


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 24, 2008)

Whats your ingame name sneaky?


----------



## Kursah (Jul 24, 2008)

I've downloaded and am installing now...kinda looking for something fresh!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2008)

sneekypeet! With no "!" of course...lol


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well we won't be far behind kursah, it seems a bit like of CoD4 with the controls and rankings   see you ingame guys, Downloading now


----------



## wolf2009 (Jul 24, 2008)

I heard of it 2 days back, looks good for a free game , has solid feel to it .


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2008)

setting a TPU labled server...will edit with directions and password


July 23rd 10PM

Server list: Regular 4
Channel 4 
name: [TPU] Teams
Password: dead


See ya in there!


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 24, 2008)

Count me in, I've got to whargarbl before new job. So let's do this hehe


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 24, 2008)

It crashed my game when you invited me


----------



## SirJangly (Jul 24, 2008)

Downloading now  My name will be SirJangly, unless by some astronomically odd chance someone has it


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2008)

Come get some!!!!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 24, 2008)

I will get on Friday, I have to work tomorrow


----------



## Triprift (Jul 24, 2008)

Sounds interesting will have to check it out is it a big dl?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 24, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Sounds interesting will have to check it out is it a big dl?



took me a few mins to dl and install


----------



## wolf2009 (Jul 24, 2008)

nah its only around 400mb .


----------



## Triprift (Jul 24, 2008)

Yay my isp was hosting it sweeeet thanku Internode


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2008)

We shut down for a bit, just hit me up if you are all ready in a bit!


----------



## Kursah (Jul 24, 2008)

I played a little bit, then met up with some friends for some BF2 action...got them interested in this tho! I like it, pretty kick-ass for a free game!


----------



## nick_1992 (Jul 24, 2008)

YAY the health bar has returned!!!!!!


----------



## Triprift (Jul 24, 2008)

Do i need to register to play?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2008)

you set up an account at the place you download it...right above the download I believe!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 24, 2008)

I just played a quickie cause I couldn't sleep... I just bought a AK47 and I was rapin sh** up!


----------



## Triprift (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok all signed up da name is Triprift i had a look for the one u menchined sneeky coudnt find it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Ok all signed up da name is Triprift i had a look for the one u menchined sneeky coudnt find it.



I added triprift to my friends list...you should have an invite to add me!


----------



## Triprift (Jul 24, 2008)

Yep sure did along with Shadowfold cheers.


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 24, 2008)

Anybody online? I just got home  could I add you guys up


----------



## Triprift (Jul 24, 2008)

I am now mon


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 24, 2008)

I've got a problem man, when I get on the log on screen I get "connection lost" when logging in  vista firewall is off


----------



## Triprift (Jul 24, 2008)

What about ya av ya might want to shut that down and see what happens.


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yup Nod32's web filters are off  never used it, although it might be related to account activation... As per read on their forum, but I got a nexon account my old maple story/kart rider account which is active.... How do I make it active for combat arms?


----------



## Triprift (Jul 24, 2008)

Not sure mon i just signed up when i first fired it maybe ya might need to sign up a new account maybe :/


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 24, 2008)

Is this still on closed beta? If it is I cannot play it's only for ppl on us and new zealand.

And another one: 





> Greetings Soldiers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 From notices on the site..


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 24, 2008)

I signed up for this a while ago before it was out, better get myself a copy!


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 24, 2008)

^ Wish I could log in tho, is this open beta stage now or closed beta, if it's in close beta stage, ppl from other places except New Zealand and  US can't play.... They get the Connection lost error upon logging in


----------



## Triprift (Jul 24, 2008)

It shoudnt be a beta the full versions been out since the 11th mon.


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 24, 2008)

Aw crap, then it's with the login problems then, the 1 I quoted about  ffss... Heh well back to CoD4 for a while.. You guys enjoy....


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm downloading it now, I'll give it a shot in the mouth tonight. Nice of them to email me when they actually released. Bum'ends!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 24, 2008)

psyko12 said:


> Aw crap, then it's with the login problems then, the 1 I quoted about  ffss... Heh well back to CoD4 for a while.. You guys enjoy....



I've got the same problem, "lost connection to server" then the game quits


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 24, 2008)

Just have to transfer it from my phone to my p00ter!


----------



## Triprift (Jul 24, 2008)

Cool i most likely wont be on tomorrow but the weekend should be fine hopefully i get a game or 2 with u guys then.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 24, 2008)

i love free games cept fear multiplayer it was a bit shit

im gonna try it myself see if its anygood


----------



## erocker (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm ready to go!  The first map I played seemed to be a dagger only map.  I won!


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jul 24, 2008)

The game is not available in Europe and it's buggy as hell. Look at the forums, at least 2 complaints every 10 minutes...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 24, 2008)

I haven't noticed any bugs..


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 24, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> The game is not available in Europe and it's buggy as hell. Look at the forums, at least 2 complaints every 10 minutes...



You owe me an apology! :shadedshu

Plus yeah, the game doesn't pissin' work!


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jul 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I haven't noticed any bugs..



I connect with a server and my pc locks up. Same goes for my other computer. Could be because of the software I use to bypass the Europe-block. I've heard that the game can crash when you plant a bomb or when you use a gun with silencer. Nothing I can personally confirm because I live in Europe.



InnocentCriminal said:


> You owe me an apology!


----------



## erocker (Jul 24, 2008)

There is some sort of anti-hack system in place for the game.  That's probablly what's screwing with you Jelle.  It's really not a bad game, especially for free.


----------



## olithereal (Jul 24, 2008)

I had this probleme too...They send you an activation email, if you didnt receive it look in your trash box. If you didn't received it at all ( like me ) make an other account and make sure that you check the "receive emails from administrator" thing.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2008)

Sneeky ya forgot me! lol... It is a fun game to play. Like it some what better then Counter Strike... But, all ways forget I have the game installed until Sneeky reminds me. ... I'll be there tonight Sneeky! Pistol games? And, don't bring a knife to the war!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Sneeky ya forgot me! lol... It is a fun game to play. Like it some what better then Counter Strike... But, all ways forget I have the game installed until Sneeky reminds me. ... I'll be there tonight Sneeky! Pistol games? And, don't bring a knife to the war!!!



Sorry bro I ran out of bullets, I had to stab ya until you or a teammate killed me...lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2008)

Thats fine.. even with the gimck up pistol, I got a few nice head shots.. lol.. To bad you and linkin probably were on TS... Un fair!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Thats fine.. even with the gimck up pistol, I got a few nice head shots.. lol.. To bad you and linkin probably were on TS... Un fair!



Yes we were on TS, but thats half the fun. join us in there tonight, you will see the difference it makes....lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2008)

Lol.. I'll do so. I think I still have the ISP stuff somewhere in my computer. If not, I'll be on MSN once I get home... Whenever my sells lady calls me back... Grrrr.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 24, 2008)

Well I'm officially gutted!  I really wanted to play this 'cos I'm bored stiff of CSS.  It seems that it's only available to North America, South America and Australia 

http://forum.nexon.net/CombatArms/forums/thread/1247490.aspx


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Well I'm officially gutted!  I really wanted to play this 'cos I'm bored stiff of CSS.  It seems that it's only available to North America, South America and Australia
> 
> http://forum.nexon.net/CombatArms/forums/thread/1247490.aspx



Sorry to see that little bit of info. It was available upon release.

Maybe we should get that placed in the first post!!!!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 24, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Sorry to see that little bit of info. It was available upon release.
> 
> Maybe we should get that placed in the first post!!!!!



Done. Now I gotta go to work


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2008)

Damn.. No UK brothers... That ticks me off!


----------



## MadClown (Jul 24, 2008)

I play, my kdr is like 2.16 and steadily going up, MadClown is my username.

IMHO this game is alot better than WarCock, WolfFuck, and Soilder Joke


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jul 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> There is some sort of anti-hack system in place for the game.  That's probablly what's screwing with you Jelle.  It's really not a bad game, especially for free.



Anti-hack system? Mmmm...it works really well:
http://www.vimeo.com/1384098


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 24, 2008)

If they let the europeans play,they would get pwn'd,thats why we cant play brothers


----------



## wolf2009 (Jul 24, 2008)

my pc also locks up after playing for some time . Vista's instant ctrl+alt+del came to my rescue .


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> my pc also locks up after playing for some time . Vista's instant ctrl+alt+del came to my rescue .



Odd I just got done with over an hour of gameplay and not one hiccup!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 24, 2008)

Jelle, I'm still waiting for my apology!


----------



## erocker (Jul 24, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> Anti-hack system? Mmmm...it works really well:
> http://www.vimeo.com/1384098



I didn't say it works correctly.  It's a shame they are more concerned with not letting Europeans play than hackers.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 24, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Jelle, I'm still waiting for my apology!



Jelle-------
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------Innocent


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 25, 2008)

Even I couldn't play lol, and I'm from asia  I posted somewhere in the first page that it was for US and other place...  sigh oh well uninstall...... This sucked, being not able to play, the movies and screenies looked good


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 25, 2008)

Hope we can get some people tonight!  It'll be FUN!!!!


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2008)

Going to play now.  Everyone logon!  Room #83, it's labeled TPU.. GO!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 25, 2008)

Where???


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 25, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Where???



Hit me up thro messenger Ill send an invite


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 25, 2008)

Im about to play with my best bud if anyone wants to play with us


----------



## Triprift (Jul 25, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Well I'm officially gutted!  I really wanted to play this 'cos I'm bored stiff of CSS.  It seems that it's only available to North America, South America and Australia
> 
> http://forum.nexon.net/CombatArms/forums/thread/1247490.aspx



Lol for once were not left out awesome


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 25, 2008)

Bump for players...add sneekypeet and lets shoot!

Lets go trip!


----------



## Kursah (Jul 25, 2008)

I may hop on for a couple rounds here shortly, my G/F has it loaded up too...so you may just see us both in there!

Look for Kursah or -BeerMe- Kursah


----------



## Triprift (Jul 25, 2008)

What server are u in mon?


----------



## Triprift (Jul 25, 2008)

Lol that was cool cheers guys.


----------



## SirJangly (Jul 25, 2008)

anyone playing?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 25, 2008)

Try and Find Sneeky, he might be still playing.. I am getting ready to go to bed... long day tomorrow! lol... Sneeky it was fun, and found my grove... Sniper and Shotgun.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 25, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Try and Find Sneeky, he might be still playing.. I am getting ready to go to bed... long day tomorrow! lol... Sneeky it was fun, and found my grove... Sniper and Shotgun.



I saw you in the tunnel...lol nice work!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 25, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Jelle-------
> 
> 
> 
> ...





"Apologise!" 

Awesome episode!

I'm Jesse Jackson btw!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 26, 2008)

Linkin and I are wanting to play, along with Rick22. Ill keep an eye out here first and see who shows up. Than shortly Ill set a server!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2008)

Just tell me where and I'm in... all ways up for a rag doll effect!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 26, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Just tell me where and I'm in... all ways up for a rag doll effect!



lol we will do some different teams. Try to mix things up a bit...well so far thats 4 of us....anyone else?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2008)

nah, it's all good.. I love the fact Linkin was on a 20+ killing spree on me! lol. Great guy. Just you and him was a devastating combo!


----------



## Kursah (Jul 26, 2008)

I love this game...I'm working on my G/F's rig putting some more games on it, she's pretty stoked about having the 9600GT.

But if you guys are playing later I'm down..I haven't messed with upgrades or customizing much, just played...I grab dropped weapons to give me an idea of what I like. This game is fun though! I dig it!


----------



## Triprift (Jul 26, 2008)

Ill be up for some gaming abit later hopefully u guys are still on.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 26, 2008)

Still on add me and join up in the messenger...just log into any server and add me then click join!


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 28, 2008)

Killaxin 101 is the name of the room tonight. Add me and join in!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2008)

I'll be in there in a bit for a game or two... Might be funnier then today's missions... It's not fun having 8 on 1 because of using a sniper rifle... lol


----------



## JC316 (Jul 28, 2008)

I have joined up as well, fun game and more TPU support than the UT did.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2008)

Man, it was fun tonight.. JC, Glad your on our team! lol I guess we should have it known if any Time 10pm EST we'd be on there... Just got done with a knife fight... Haven't laughed so hard in the last week!


----------



## MadClown (Jul 28, 2008)

im going on now to uzi it up, if anyone cares to join me


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 28, 2008)

im downloading, name will be ShiBDiB


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 28, 2008)

ShiBDiB said:


> im downloading, name will be ShiBDiB



I'm about ready to play, PM me when its done and add Shadowfold ingame and we'll play


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 28, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm about ready to play, PM me when its done and add Shadowfold ingame and we'll play



Get on TS Shadow...Rick and I are there now!


----------



## JC316 (Jul 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, it was fun tonight.. JC, Glad your on our team! lol I guess we should have it known if any Time 10pm EST we'd be on there... Just got done with a knife fight... Haven't laughed so hard in the last week!



Yeah, it was fun. Erocker and Linkin owned my ass though. Held on well in the last match I played, came out no 1 on my team.


----------



## JC316 (Jul 28, 2008)

Anyone else think that we need to make a clan thread in the club section? It would help to have all of the in game and Xfire names on the front page.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 28, 2008)

fun game, i can understand the whole buy weapons that last for 7 days thing... but things like helmets/camo and crap like that should b definite


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 28, 2008)

and im down, wheres the TPU clan!?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 28, 2008)

Ill get in game add me to your messenger. TO do that log into a server then add the word sneekypeet in the add friend section and I will get a request....I will get the clan leader to add you after I help ya through it!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 28, 2008)

gg sneek's 

cant believe the guy called me a hacker hahaha


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 28, 2008)

The lag at times is an issue. I was getting stuck and couldnt move in open areas too. Still even with a few issues, its still a great game IMO.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 28, 2008)

im torrenting u/d at 100kb/s so i wouldnt b surprised if i was jumping across the screen for some people... whatevski still most kills that round


----------



## Triprift (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah i noticed abit lagg to cool as tho even tho apart from Sneeky was like didnt no who bugga all were in them 2 games


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 28, 2008)

Triprift said:


> yeah i noticed abit lagg to cool as tho even tho apart from Sneeky was like didnt no who bugga all were in them 2 games



Thats because we were just in an average server. I hadnt set a room, just jumped into a room and got my headshot on!


----------



## Triprift (Jul 28, 2008)

Ahhh well that explains it then good gaming mon ill probably be on again tomorrow for more


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 28, 2008)

nastyness, look at the first 1... representing tpu proudly on the nub server hahah


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2008)

Sweet, looks like more and more TPU members!


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2008)

Yay!!  All I can think about at work today is gutting some of you with my knife!  Oh, I'll be on tonight for sure!  I think ShadowFold needs to taste my cool blade!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2008)

lmao.. You where lucky at the end! lol... I don't know what was better, the knifing, or just everyone in one big Laughter!


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2008)

Lol, what was really funny was all of the headshots I was getting on glazeman2 from the opposite end of the map!  He needs to find a new hiding spot!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah, Standing right by the door, where the drum is, isn't the best place! Chasisity was getting us good in one man!


----------



## JC316 (Jul 28, 2008)

Heh, I am getting better. Took first place in a One man Army match last night. Representing the team proudly. I noticed a little bit of lag, but not bad, I used to play UT2k4 on DIAL UP.


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2008)

JC, did you join the clan?!  If not, I'm going to have to slowly insert my blade into a major organ.


----------



## JC316 (Jul 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> JC, did you joint the clan?!  If not, I'm going to have to slowly insert my blade into a major organ.



Hell yeah I joined . I was there last night too, you and Linkin kept owning my ass. I was on the other team though cause Rick hadn't signed me up yet, he did last night though, I am IN. My name is JC316 and I added you to the game messenger last night.


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> JC, did you join the clan?!  If not, I'm going to have to slowly insert my blade into a major organ.



Bah!  You answered too soon!  I was going to put this nice video clip along with my statement!  http://www.adultswim.com/video/?episodeID=13ad1dc0e622d0642041001a87690b3b


----------



## JC316 (Jul 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> Bah!  You answered too soon!  I was going to put this nice video clip along with my statement!  http://www.adultswim.com/video/?episodeID=13ad1dc0e622d0642041001a87690b3b



LMAO! Nice. After seeing you and Linkin in action last night, I am glad that I am on your team. We play again tonight? I will certainly be on around 8 or 9.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 28, 2008)

Just downloaded and installed last night. Hopefully I can join everybody in on the fun. Be forewarned, I am an FPS n00b, my reaction time isn't the greatest.


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2008)

You bet I'm going to be on tonight.  I hope seekypeete is there!  He was M.I.A. last night, and usually PWNZZZ us all!


----------



## JC316 (Jul 28, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just downloaded and installed last night. Hopefully I can join everybody in on the fun. Be forewarned, I am an FPS n00b, my reaction time isn't the greatest.



It should be easy enough to pick up. I am a veteran UT2k4 player, but never a realistic game like CA. I picked it up in around 4 matches. I recommend just playing in various servers to get your rank up so you can join a clan. By that time, you should have picked it up.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2008)

There is a channel just for recruits then you go into the system it self. It's a fun game JR. Can't wait to be able to throw a game or two around on ya! lol 
I'll be on tonight if I don't do to much with the Striker II board... Going to do it all now.. and hope to get it done fast!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> You bet I'm going to be on tonight.  I hope seekypeete is there!  He was M.I.A. last night, and usually PWNZZZ us all!



me and him were on, very late tho like 4am est... their was mutual pwning between the 2 of us as we were against eachother lol


----------



## JC316 (Jul 28, 2008)

ShiBDiB said:


> me and him were on, very late tho like 4am est... their was mutual pwning between the 2 of us as we were against eachother lol



Yeah, I saw Sneeky on last night, but his channel was always full, so I wound up playing with rick on a different server. Also I am a bona fide night owl, so I will nearly ALWAYS be on at 2-3AM CST if anyone wants to play late.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah I have seen some couple guys from here over the past couple days.EMok1d is my in game. But if you want to join my clan/team come on down! And who created the Clan for TPU on the game?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 28, 2008)

Well buy some flack jackets and helmets with +30 armor boys!

Hope to see a group tonight as well.

@ Emo...it was Rick22 on my request as he had the rank to start it!


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2008)

EMok1d08 said:


> Yeah I have seen some couple guys from here over the past couple days.EMok1d is my in game. But if you want to join my clan/team come on down! And who created the Clan for TPU on the game?



What?!  Join TPU clan or die!!!  Rick22 or glazeman2 as he is known ingame started the clan.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Well buy some flack jackets and helmets with +30 armor boys!



I'll buy the light armor!!! Then lets see if you can get me! My Uzi up ya....


----------



## Castiel (Jul 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> What?!  Join TPU clan or die!!!  Rick22 or glazeman2 as he is known ingame started the clan.



Lol. Erocker I am getting tired of you pwning me in game. You play with the hackers and n00bs.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2008)

Dang kid.. By your Xfire account, looks like your going to kill your Crysis All time by Combat Arms in just one week!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Dang kid.. By your Xfire account, looks like your going to kill your Crysis All time by Combat Arms in just one week!



yeah I know. This game is awesome.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 28, 2008)

light armor + helm + aviators... thats the way to go


and the m4 with silencer and acog, with the sniper in the backpack

gonna give the scar a go tho


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2008)

EMok1d08 said:


> Lol. Erocker I am getting tired of you pwning me in game. You play with the hackers and n00bs.



Are you calling the TPU clan a bunch of hackers and n00bs!?  I would say that's a "questionalbe" statement right there!   Most of the time we are screaming about some uber elite guy capping us all by calling him a hack!


----------



## JC316 (Jul 28, 2008)

Not a hacker at all, but I have been accused of botting on UT2k4. I can guarantee that Rick and erocker aren't hacking, but I am not so sure about Linkin lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2008)

I can tell ya... no one on the TPU Clan is... Only thing I worry about is Linkin's brother and his lady... That's the scary two right there! 

Besides... I'll be in trouble if I do any types of hacks... Really don't want to be there again!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 28, 2008)

ive been called a hacker a bunch of times already.... i torrent while i play so i lag a little and ive been called a teleporter... and im nasty with the sniper and headshot so they save i have an aimbot.. its funny


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2008)

Laggers will get killed with a different weapon.  The banstick!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> Laggers will get killed with a different weapon.  The banstick!



lol, who in this game doesnt lag


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2008)

Not me.  It's the people downloading things such as torrents that cause the lag.:shadedshu


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> Not me.  It's the people downloading things such as torrents that cause the lag.:shadedshu



pretty sure the lags all client side, cause in games u see a few pple wh lag and a few who dont


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 29, 2008)

We have a server up...use word as password!


----------



## Kursah (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm getting ready to load up some Combat Arms...it's been a few days since I've played...I still gotta figure out the weapons and customizing, but I figure I'll hop on with you guys...

in game ID is Kursah

Where's the TPU server?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 29, 2008)

Kursah said:


> I'm getting ready to load up some Combat Arms...it's been a few days since I've played...I still gotta figure out the weapons and customizing, but I figure I'll hop on with you guys...
> 
> in game ID is Kursah
> 
> Where's the TPU server?



its not a dedicated, just 1 we threw up i believe


----------



## Kursah (Jul 29, 2008)

Is it still up, where do I find it? Im gonna go see if I can locate it, if not I'll brb, if I get impatient I'll just find a server...but I'd like to game with a few of you guys.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 29, 2008)

sorry there is no way to set up a server like in BF2 or COD +


----------



## Kursah (Jul 29, 2008)

That's kind of a bummer...but you guys make a TPU room then correct? I thought I read somewhere in this thread that you guys had a room or something.



EDIT: N/M seems all servers are FULL at this time...boy I hope they allow dedicated servers or provide more servers...


----------



## lamil (Jul 29, 2008)

applied =)


----------



## Kursah (Jul 29, 2008)

I also applied for the TPU Clan...until my -BeerMe- clan get's into the game, I'm down with playin for TPU!

Had a great time tonight with Linkin and JC316, thanks again guys!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 29, 2008)

So, everyone done playing for the night? I wanna try this out ...


----------



## Triprift (Jul 29, 2008)

Ill be up for it mon its the middle of the arvo were i am


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll be on it a little while, and mabye sneekypeete and some others...


----------



## Triprift (Jul 29, 2008)

Awesome some more ppl im already on just waiting for u guys.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 29, 2008)

I might get on again in 10 mins.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 29, 2008)

Aight, its just a bummer we cant create our own server or game over a Hamachi LAN


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 29, 2008)

Dang... I missed out on all the fun! lol... Went to grab a few shut eye.. next thing I know I'm waking up 11 hours later... lol Hope I don't do it again tonight!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 29, 2008)

i was playing for awhile until i started getting weird spikes during mouse movements, removed the game, hope that solved the problem


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 29, 2008)

What? The game hasn't messed up on the 3 systems I have it on


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 29, 2008)

I got a room up -TPU-. Add Shadowfold in game and join my room!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 29, 2008)

Anyone know how much 10k nexon coins are for in game gold?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2008)

Well I am not really calling y'all hackers erocker. But yesterday I was playing and this guy TDDebug was literally flying across the map. 

What about some time, when I get my guys into the game my clan vs. the TPU clan???


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 29, 2008)

EMok1d08 said:


> Well I am not really calling y'all hackers erocker. But yesterday I was playing and this guy TDDebug was literally flying across the map.
> 
> What about some time, when I get my guys into the game my clan vs. the TPU clan???



Trust me, erocker doesn't hack.  And yea that would be fun!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2008)

nah its fine. I know he is not a hacker. Today someone got pissed because I was so good they thought I was hacking, and supposedly they reported me?

Now is there anyone from that has a room up? If y'all do then Tell me what server, channel and room.


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2008)

It seems to me the thing people like to do most in game and out of game is complain.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 29, 2008)

true ther erocker true there... I love and hate playing without the clan... I start 9 out of 10 game alone aganist  8  people.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> It seems to me the thing people like to do most in game and out of game is complain.



**best tigger impersonation** But complaining is what Jr do best!


Seriously, if you don't complain your not human. Everyone complains about something/someone, human nature. Also, I am still waiting to game with everyone, just let me know the time/channel/server/room.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 29, 2008)

i have complaints.. like the fact that my aviators will disappear in 7 days and i have to buy them again...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 29, 2008)

I fucking love this game.  Really reminds me of Warrock.  I would love to join the TPU clan if their is one.

Also, what weps are you guys using?  

I'm stuck on the SR-25 and USP sidearm.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 29, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I fucking love this game.  Really reminds me of Warrock.  I would love to join the TPU clan if their is one.
> 
> Also, what weps are you guys using?
> 
> I'm stuck on the SR-25 and USP sidearm.



the 1 hit kill sniper and the ak with silencer and acog 3


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2008)

I use the AK-47 with silencer,extended clip, and scope; Sniper Rifle with Silencer and extended clip; Default sidearm.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 29, 2008)

PVT, hit up, sneeky, Balistix_Formula, Glazeman2, linkin (spell it like his tpu name), erocker... We're apart of the Clan, and Glazeman2 is the head... He's Rick22 here... Also we have Shadowfold, and a few other people..


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 29, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> PVT, hit up, sneeky, Balistix_Formula, Glazeman2, linkin (spell it like his tpu name), erocker... We're apart of the Clan, and Glazeman2 is the head... He's Rick22 here... Also we have Shadowfold, and a few other people..



gee thanks for mention............


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 29, 2008)

ShiBDiB said:


> gee thanks for mention............



Sorry, wasn't on last night... I was pronounced dead... so wasn't thinking of TPU... lol


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Sorry, wasn't on last night... I was pronounced dead... so wasn't thinking of TPU... lol



You serious?!  I will be on around 9PM CST.


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2008)

Play NOW!!!  Just find myself, sneekypeete, or glazeman.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 30, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Sorry, wasn't on last night... I was pronounced dead... so wasn't thinking of TPU... lol



 Say what??? 

As in, seriously pronounced dead? I hope not, and if so I'm glad you made it back! Too young to be dying man!


----------



## bassmasta (Jul 30, 2008)

wow, this game is amazing.  never thought i'd give up DOD and CSS.  ohiopotato is my name on cb


----------



## Gilletter (Jul 30, 2008)

i'm downloading this now and going to try it out


----------



## Triprift (Jul 30, 2008)

Anyone on now want to have a round or 2 shadow sneeky anyone?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 30, 2008)

Sneeky and the gang should still be on... got off to do laundry and get some shut eye.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 30, 2008)

Yea ill get on in a sec im fining something


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 30, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Say what???
> 
> As in, seriously pronounced dead? I hope not, and if so I'm glad you made it back! Too young to be dying man!



lol.. Nah, went to bed when I got home from work... and didn't wake back up for 11 hours later... They all ways tell me I'm dead because no one can wake me up when I do that... Once every month... I may sleep 4 hours a day...


----------



## JC316 (Jul 30, 2008)

Lot of member still on if you want to play. I will probably be back on around 1 or 2 AM CST if anyone wants to play then.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 30, 2008)

Good gameing lads gonna have to head out for a while then got my plasma being delivered busy day ahead of me.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 30, 2008)

That was a good few rounds tonight fellas! Like I said earlier I applied to be in TPU's clan...2 days ago, guess the guy that runs it is busy.

It's all good, I'm in no hurry and you guys know who I am! 

Tomorrow night it's time for a new gun....hmm what to choose, I have tried the AK-47 and G36...hmm decisions..decisions!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 30, 2008)

i might give the scar a go, and im pretty sure me kursah and sneeky could run a train on 90% of the other clans out there haha


----------



## JC316 (Jul 30, 2008)

Kursah said:


> That was a good few rounds tonight fellas! Like I said earlier I applied to be in TPU's clan...2 days ago, guess the guy that runs it is busy.
> 
> It's all good, I'm in no hurry and you guys know who I am!
> 
> Tomorrow night it's time for a new gun....hmm what to choose, I have tried the AK-47 and G36...hmm decisions..decisions!



I think some of those non TPU guys were cheating tonight. I dumped 15 rounds at point blank range into a guy, he never died and then killed me in 2 shots, when I saw him on the kill cam, he had 100 health and 100 AP. He hadn't just spawned either since he was in the middle of the map.

I can understand a fluke, but it was happening consistently tonight, especially when we were winning.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 30, 2008)

It has a lot of similarites to CoD4...I was gettin pretty good at that game, now my clan is into RB6 Vegas and Vegas 2...I bought Vegas 2...but I just don't like it that much...this game pwns that imo.

For a free online FPS, this is one of the best I've ever experienced! I just hope they allow dedicated servers in the future!

I'll try to get on between 6-7PM MST tomorrow night, and if you guys get a clan match or something lemme know, I'll be more than happy to join the gang! Thanks again for the great rounds, that was the most fun I've had in a while!


----------



## Kursah (Jul 30, 2008)

JC316 said:


> I think some of those non TPU guys were cheating tonight. I dumped 15 rounds at point blank range into a guy, he never died and then killed me in 2 shots, when I saw him on the kill cam, he had 100 health and 100 AP. He hadn't just spawned either since he was in the middle of the map.
> 
> I can understand a fluke, but it was happening consistently tonight, especially when we were winning.



Yeah I noticed that too...but I am too busy running, shooting and dying to worry about it most of the time, unless I'm forced to work with a team/squad then I'll take more notice. I try to play as agressive as I did in CoD4, I can almost pull it off too! 

Next time you think someone's cheating, we should stop, form groups of 2-3 and hunt his ass down, of course the rest of his teammates too...but see how many bullets it takes to kill him!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 30, 2008)

I say we just set a server with password and work on group tactics and get a better clan ranking!

Just my two pennies!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 30, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I say we just set a server with password and work on group tactics and get a better clan ranking!
> 
> Just my two pennies!



im completely down for that... and clan battles... we've got a few quality players


----------



## JC316 (Jul 30, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I say we just set a server with password and work on group tactics and get a better clan ranking!
> 
> Just my two pennies!



It's fun to kill each other some nights, but others, I LOVE to get in against other clans. I like the idea of a caln only room for a night though.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 30, 2008)

Kursah said:


> That was a good few rounds tonight fellas! Like I said earlier I applied to be in TPU's clan...2 days ago, guess the guy that runs it is busy.
> 
> It's all good, I'm in no hurry and you guys know who I am!
> 
> Tomorrow night it's time for a new gun....hmm what to choose, I have tried the AK-47 and G36...hmm decisions..decisions!



Your in Kusah!


----------



## JC316 (Jul 30, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, who do yall think are the best 5 players of the TPU clan?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 30, 2008)

I say Shibdib, Linkin, Shadowfold, you , and erocker. I just get lucky sometimes! Also you need to watch for coldstorm when I allow sniper rifles!


----------



## JC316 (Jul 30, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I say Shibdib, Linkin, Shadowfold, you , and erocker. I just get lucky sometimes!



Yeah, I thought the list was like that too, expect you instead of Shibdib, but I haven't really seen him play, nor some of the others in our group. We 5, or 6 seem to be the ones that play and dominate the matches.

For anyone here that like shooters, don't hesitate to download this game, it's ADDICTIVE and free, plus we need more members


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 30, 2008)

So, we gonna play or what? I am all about having fun and could care less if I get pwn'd. If I get 1 kill I am happy (still saying I am a little stealthy tho). What channel/room/server etc?


----------



## JC316 (Jul 30, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> So, we gonna play or what? I am all about having fun and could care less if I get pwn'd. If I get 1 kill I am happy (still saying I am a little stealthy tho). What channel/room/server etc?



Whats your ingame name? Add me to your messenger ingame. My name is JC316.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 30, 2008)

The obvious: JrRacinFan


----------



## Triprift (Jul 30, 2008)

Id like to join the TPU clan tried yesterday to apply but dont have the nessasary experience oh well ill have to keep play and improving me skills


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 30, 2008)

You just have to rank up is all  shouldnt take long


----------



## Triprift (Jul 30, 2008)

Lol are u being sarcastic dude


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 30, 2008)

No you need to be the second or third rank to join clans


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 30, 2008)

Was a great experience getting pwn'd by sneekypeet and erocker. I really need to improve on my reaction time.


----------



## JC316 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, you need to be Trainee rank to join clans, it's the second rank and doesn't take long to achieve. You will get better JR, already you saved my ass a couple of times.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 30, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Was a great experience getting pwn'd by sneekypeet and erocker. I really need to improve on my reaction time.



If you haven't already you pretty much NEED a good gun. AK47, SCAR, K1A are all good starter guns.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 30, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> If you haven't already you pretty much NEED a good gun. AK47, SCAR, K1A are all good starter guns.



I noticed. Still doesn't matter to me just as long as I get 1 kill per game I am happy


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 30, 2008)

I have to be atleast 3rd place or I think I failed  Its a thing I have.. Idk what it is lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 30, 2008)

Human nature:it's called just being competitive. I just like to game and don't care which game it is.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 30, 2008)

I think i got thast trainee rank now sweet ill try join up abit later.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 30, 2008)

downloading, how similar to CSS is this for gameplay, if its close enough expect me to pwn some, and get owned some, my FPS playing skills arn't at there prime, but if its just as easy to get a kill, i won't be at the bottom


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 30, 2008)

this is pretty close to that, seems graphically at least, not close to BF2 or COD4.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 30, 2008)

well im gonna crash for the night, ill play with yall some tomorrow, and see if i like it.

won't be joining TPU clan, my current clan already supports it


----------



## Triprift (Jul 30, 2008)

Cool cach ya later mon look forward to gettin my butt kicked by ya


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 30, 2008)

not much skill required, careful about the cham(sham) users tho.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 30, 2008)

just played a round, 21-14 and i havnt played FPS in a few months, and this was with the M16 i start with, i like it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 30, 2008)

M16 A3, Fully Automatic version, tons of recoil, M4A1- Stepup from the M16A3, i Use the M4A1 primary and the M16A3 Secondary, the M4A1 allows me to gain more experience with the M16A3, weird huh. M16A4 in COD4 is nice.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 30, 2008)

i didn't like COD4 MP at all


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 30, 2008)

wow, i like playing it with a bunch of others, altho i havent played in awhile, ill be formatting again eek:, to eradicate some stuff, if it was up to me id run Vista but this machine is old, and so most 16bit apps will be ran on this one, and the new build (should begin Q4 2008/Q1 2009) Will probably have Vista 64, finley tuned that is.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 30, 2008)

Just downloaded the game...time for me to show my ability to get fragged more times/minute than any of you!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 30, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> Just downloaded the game...time for me to show my ability to get fragged more times/minute than any of you!



Yeah but Don, nothing's better than getting owned by erocker with headshots 5 times in a row. LOL


----------



## Triprift (Jul 30, 2008)

Lol yeah erocker and Kursah dang i was owned more times than i could remember lol.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm on now.....Took me two rounds to figure out the enemy is the ones without the markers!

Shows how good I am...........Anyone else on anmd what server?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 30, 2008)

Whats your in-game handle? add me to your messenger: JrRacinFan.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 30, 2008)

Ive been up for 27 hours and im about to go swimming  I will try to get on around 3 if im still alive!


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 30, 2008)

DonInKansas ingame...Haven't found the messenger yet.  In Regular 3, Channel 2.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 30, 2008)

Bottom right corner


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 30, 2008)

woo! found it!

Got my level up, so I'll be knocking on the clan's door.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 30, 2008)

anyone on


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 30, 2008)

I was for a moment and couldnt locate what room you were in.


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 30, 2008)

For those of you who are having trouble finding people in game it is very simple. All you have do is go into any lobby area. In the lower right corner you will see the messenger button. Add people to your list then from there on out you can see who is online or not. Simply right-click their name and either JOIN or INVITE. Simple isn't it?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 30, 2008)

LiNKiN said:


> For those of you who are having trouble finding people in game it is very simple. All you have do is go into any lobby area. In the lower right corner you will see the messenger button. Add people to your list then from there on out you can see who is online or not. Simply right-click their name and either JOIN or INVITE. Simple isn't it?



Tried that. Says "not in lobby at this time" and would not let me join the room a member was in. Guess I will try it again and report back.


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2008)

I hope some of you are on when I get out of work!  Thanks LiNKiN, I now use "the claw" grip too!


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 30, 2008)

i left game, some stupid glitcher on my team


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 30, 2008)

found how to do it though, jump, strafe, shoot


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 30, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Tried that. Says "not in lobby at this time" and would not let me join the room a member was in. Guess I will try it again and report back.



I guess I am good. I have no clue what the game was doing.


----------



## JC316 (Jul 31, 2008)

Playing now. I have a room setup, just join up from messenger.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 31, 2008)

i was just in, went 28-3 with every kill coming from the sniper... decided i needed to go outside and see the gf haha


----------



## erocker (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm there.  Get on and represent the clan people!


----------



## Kursah (Jul 31, 2008)

I might be on later...forgot about a dinner I have to attend tonight...


----------



## JC316 (Jul 31, 2008)

Fun stuff tonight. I will be back on Sunday night. Try not to get yourselves killed while I am gone


----------



## acperience7 (Jul 31, 2008)

Downloaded this earlier and it really good for a free game. A great replacement for F.E.A.R MP and the flying ninjas.


----------



## JC316 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey, I have a friend that will be looking to join up and have some fun, his name is JD7X. Add him to your messengers plz.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 31, 2008)

i couldnt join yalls game earlier, but i wanted to share this







Everyone left the room after that game, said they don't play with hackers, and no one is that good, i lol'd


----------



## MadClown (Jul 31, 2008)

I applied to be in teh clan, also here is my first game with the mp5


----------



## mrw1986 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok downloading this right now and I created an account. Can I choose an alias in game as I really don't want to be mrw1986 since that is not my gaming alias...


----------



## acperience7 (Jul 31, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> Ok downloading this right now and I created an account. Can I choose an alias in game as I really don't want to be mrw1986 since that is not my gaming alias...



Yeah you can, but it has an 11 charater limit and only allows numbers and letters.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 31, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> i couldnt join yalls game earlier, but i wanted to share this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



play in the regular server... thats easy to do in the nub server


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 31, 2008)

JHey, Some of us are just nubs......


----------



## Triprift (Jul 31, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> JHey, Some of us are just nubs......



yep like me for example


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jul 31, 2008)

so is this only for america + australia?


----------



## Triprift (Jul 31, 2008)

Yep i think so Craig hence happy me


----------



## JC316 (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyone else having problems starting the game? I am getting a "cant connect to server" message at the checking version screen...


----------



## MadClown (Jul 31, 2008)

new patch probz?


----------



## JC316 (Jul 31, 2008)

Never mind, scheduled maintenance.


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 1, 2008)

hrm I can't get the channel screen to come up.  Anyone else stil not able to get on?


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 1, 2008)

I was just playing a few mins ago.


----------



## erocker (Aug 1, 2008)

Just keep trying, I'm in now.. servers are real busy.  Join me in game using the messenger.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 1, 2008)

Now its saying every server is full..


----------



## Castiel (Aug 1, 2008)

Well since the server was down for maintenance for 6 hours I think everyone is playing since they haven't played all day.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 1, 2008)

I play combat arms sometimes, If you see someone with the name KainXS or something like it, its more than likely me =D


----------



## Kursah (Aug 1, 2008)

I just got off of work, long ass day...I'm ready to shoot some shit up! 

Gonna hit the shower and I'll be back in a few for a few rounds!


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 1, 2008)

Good luck with that;  I click on a Server and get frozen there.  Won;t even pull up a channel screen.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 1, 2008)

Will be a while before i will be back to being able to play. Cable modem got fried and time warner wont be out for at least 3 frikin weeks to replace the modem. Jerks!


----------



## Triprift (Aug 1, 2008)

Dang that sucks mon for some reason the last 2 days my adsl 2+ has been getting totally crap speed today tho seems to be better dunno why :/


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 1, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Will be a while before i will be back to being able to play. Cable modem got fried and time warner wont be out for at least 3 frikin weeks to replace the modem. Jerks!



What the heck... I'd call every day on that bull.... Get back soon bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, I am going to call my complex manager at the cable co. about it. He is very good about gettin them peeps off their poopchutes.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 1, 2008)

Good! hope to get it by Sunday!!!! Want to play ya a game or two!


----------



## Triprift (Aug 1, 2008)

yep me too mon i need to get revenge cs after ya pawned me that time in ut3


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 1, 2008)

That's fine.. lol.. I don't do that great with this one! so it might be better! Lmao


----------



## Kursah (Aug 1, 2008)

Just so ya folks know, I have left TPU's clan since my BeerMe clan has joined...I'll still play with and for ya guys, but I will be representing -BeerMe-. Good gamin!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 1, 2008)

kursah u sucked anyway.... jk 

fun time tonight, i sucked yet still finished tops on my team... safe to say my team sucked


----------



## erocker (Aug 1, 2008)

Or people have caught on to your jumpy ways...


----------



## Kursah (Aug 1, 2008)

I did so/so...my clan mates got this game figured out quite well, but we only had 3 on 3 for most of the night. Good fun though, I'm hooked on this damn game! I'm spreading the word to any FPS fan I know!


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Aug 1, 2008)

I just downloaded this game and I have to say its the worst. 
You know how in COD4, where it seems like whoever started shooting first always wins? This game is like that, times 1,000,000. I played one round with the standard guns and got first on my team with 18-3 and had enough points to buy an AK47 for one week. (which is always the best weapon in every game ever) I thought I had done well because of my years of CS:S experience. (I used to play CAL) But it turns out I had done well because I have the ability to aim and fire. God this game is the easiest piece of garbage I've ever seen, at least games like CS and Gunz (another free shooter) actually take some amount of skill/teamwork. This game takes no skill at all. In COD4 I learned how to use weapons over time and it took me about 5 or 6 hours of play time to learn how to counter kick and pick the right character modifications for my playing style. I picked up this game in about five seconds. I don't understand how any FPS gamer could play this game seriously, its like CS got a shitty Source engine makeover and dropped everyone's health 50%. I'm sorry if it sounds like I'm just hating on this game to hate on it but I have enjoyed FPS in the past. It's my favorite game genre. At any rate, I can't believe how many people play this game, I've won every round I've played and now I'm wondering if upgrading weapons (or playing the game) is worth it at all.
Ok I'm done now, never playing this game again.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 1, 2008)

Some of us like to play games, not compete


----------



## MadClown (Aug 1, 2008)

Thats the reason I play it, cause everyone else sucks and I like feeling special.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 1, 2008)

I really don't care on if I'm on the winning or losing team... Once you get on TS, and in our rooms, then all you do is have fun and laugh... Couldn't stop laughing over the knife fights that we have late at night.. The only thing I care for is my Head shot res.. Lol... I go right behind ya with the sniper and shoot... thats why I have the bad kill count.. sniper rifle to use it all! FTW


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 1, 2008)

Still can't get it to come up.  I get to the server list screen, click a server, and it just flickers.  I don't get any channel lists.  Tried reinstalling to no avail. *grumble*


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 1, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> I just downloaded this game and I have to say its the worst.
> You know how in COD4, where it seems like whoever started shooting first always wins? This game is like that, times 1,000,000. I played one round with the standard guns and got first on my team with 18-3 and had enough points to buy an AK47 for one week. (which is always the best weapon in every game ever) I thought I had done well because of my years of CS:S experience. (I used to play CAL) But it turns out I had done well because I have the ability to aim and fire. God this game is the easiest piece of garbage I've ever seen, at least games like CS and Gunz (another free shooter) actually take some amount of skill/teamwork. This game takes no skill at all. In COD4 I learned how to use weapons over time and it took me about 5 or 6 hours of play time to learn how to counter kick and pick the right character modifications for my playing style. I picked up this game in about five seconds. I don't understand how any FPS gamer could play this game seriously, its like CS got a shitty Source engine makeover and dropped everyone's health 50%. I'm sorry if it sounds like I'm just hating on this game to hate on it but I have enjoyed FPS in the past. It's my favorite game genre. At any rate, I can't believe how many people play this game, I've won every round I've played and now I'm wondering if upgrading weapons (or playing the game) is worth it at all.
> Ok I'm done now, never playing this game again.



lol 1v1 me... please... 

no but seriously, we play this for fun... and i can vouche that 1st shot does not mean ur gonna get that kill. ur playing on the nub server if u played a few games, and ur bragging about an 18-3 game.. really? wow ur hot shit bro... CAL! no way u must be like uber haxxor style... i played cal too its a joke unless ur competing at the top level which i can guarantee u weren't, i mean nub server im pretty sure a dyslexic 5 year old can go 18-3... hell even i went 62-18 ( http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16851&d=1217266445 ) 

But honestly im glad ur not playing anymore, the group we have playing are a fun group... we dont need u ruining that.

/rant


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Aug 1, 2008)

ShiBDiB said:


> lol 1v1 me... please...
> 
> no but seriously, we play this for fun... and i can vouche that 1st shot does not mean ur gonna get that kill. ur playing on the nub server if u played a few games, and ur bragging about an 18-3 game.. really? wow ur hot shit bro... CAL! no way u must be like uber haxxor style... i played cal too its a joke unless ur competing at the top level which i can guarantee u weren't, i mean nub server im pretty sure a dyslexic 5 year old can go 18-3... hell even i went 62-18 ( http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16851&d=1217266445 )
> 
> ...



Who said I was bragging about getting a high score in an easy game? I thought that was implied. The only reason I brought up CAL was to show that I've played CS for awhile, not that I was the greatest. I'm sorry if I came off any other way, I didn't mean to seem like I was bragging. Everyone has their own preferences, just because someone doesn't like the game doesn't mean you have to go ballistic on them. (except my friend Ben who couldn't get past the first level on MGS4 and called it dumb...he deserved his punishment )


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 2, 2008)

woo... not the best game but most kills ive gotten in awhile





and y did i get kicked out of tpu?


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 2, 2008)

At least you can get it to work.  Browsing their forums, others are having the same issue I am.  Forums have been down for a bit too now......


----------



## Kursah (Aug 2, 2008)

I knew this was going to come up, people coming into this game need to realise that for a free game it provides a lot in reality, but overall gameplay is simplistic, it feels like a toned down CoD4 in some instances to me, it focuses more on fun that technicality but it has enough of both to make a good game. I do hope to see more servers, maybe a dedicated server option, more maps, weapons, and all the goodies...I'd even buy it if those upgrades were implemented, maybe allow a map maker or something...but even as is, it's a hoot to hop on and have a good time with some friends...at this point I'd rather have fun than grind through technicalities and slow crawls..I can't even do BF2 right now as I get bored or sick of it and have to pop into Combat Arms. It's just too fun, I could care less about my K/D ratio, I just care about having a good time...for some that doesn't cut it, so be warned if that's you...this game isn't going to be in your top 10.

For most though, it is perfect, a fun online FPS that's FREE and one of the best free games I've ever seen!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 2, 2008)

Miss playing already. Dang these next couple weeks are gonna suck.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 2, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Miss playing already. Dang these next couple weeks are gonna suck.



hang in there mon the time will go quickly


----------



## fraya713 (Aug 3, 2008)

-vAs-CoMMie is my name on there

holding our own clan there also, search for .vAs. in the clan search, or check us out at www.vas.mygameclan.com

seeya in my scope


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 3, 2008)

will play again


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 3, 2008)

In now if there are any interested....hit up linkin and join his session!


----------



## JC316 (Aug 4, 2008)

On now, have a room open. TPU is the room or just follow my messenger


----------



## JC316 (Aug 4, 2008)

Got a room up if anyone wants to play.


----------



## JC316 (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a room up right now if anyone wants to play.


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 5, 2008)

fun little bit i played with yall, that zero dude kept taking all my kills though


----------



## JC316 (Aug 5, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> fun little bit i played with yall, that zero dude kept taking all my kills though



Yeah, he was questionable with how freaking tough he was, as are you . Good fun tonight though.


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 5, 2008)

i played alot of Counter Strike and then Counter Strike Source, the game play is so similar its rediculous


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm glad I was on Candle's team tonight!  Dang no snipers....


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 5, 2008)

i didnt see you on cold, whats your ingame name?


----------



## Kursah (Aug 5, 2008)

Candle joined shortly before I left...good to see more names on there. I had fun for the short time I played, I was trying to adjust to the mk48...I dont' think that gun's for me. Still fun as hell tho..ended up playing some RB6V2 with my BeerMe clan tonight, but we're getting everyone on-board for some more Combat Arms activity! I still plan on playing with you guys tho...I can only do so much RB6 before I'm ready to have some flat out fun!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 5, 2008)

@Candle: Balstix_Formula.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 5, 2008)

Cool ill have to look out for ya mon


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 5, 2008)

Lol... Trip. Nice one man.. I'll be on for a while tonight.. Need to grab some money.


----------



## JC316 (Aug 5, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Lol... Trip. Nice one man.. I'll be on for a while tonight.. Need to grab some money.



So YOUR Balistix, ok. You and candle were kicking our asses last night.


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 5, 2008)

i was doing no such thing


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 5, 2008)

Nah, Candle was... I was only playing with my music.. When the good song got on I played.. lol


----------



## JC316 (Aug 6, 2008)

Woohoo! Made Sargent tonight. I will be on around 8PM CST if anyone wishes to play.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 6, 2008)

Currently going through some issues with the cable company. Basically, all equipment they had at my apartment is fried from an electrical storm. Thank god it didn't hit my router or would have taken out my onboard NIC. So, I am waiting on them to provide me 2 new digital set-tops and 1 cable modem. Probably won't be for a good 3 weeks that I won't be able to sign-on from home.

So, that's where I have been at. Hopefully y'all are having fun and miss yah peeps!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2008)

Noes JR! go in to their pay station and hold it up!! No.... Please don't do that.. And please don't let the misses know... She might


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 6, 2008)

LMAO@ Cold Storm

You really do know how to make light of the most f***ed up situations.

Well, just expect me to apply for the clan as soon as I get back and pwn some n00bs. I am going to go practice and play some more FPS games.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2008)

Just know bro, when you start, we'll do private ones.  One thing to worry about... knives are the best thing!! 

It won't be hard. Just don't allow me a sniper rifle


----------



## JC316 (Aug 7, 2008)

Will be out of CA for a few nights while waiting on my new CPU.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 7, 2008)

What Chip did you get JC!?!


----------



## JC316 (Aug 8, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> What Chip did you get JC!?!



Downgraded to E1200. Nice little Allendale Cely chip. Main reason for my E7200 was Crysis and I have been having so damn much fun with CA, I don't need that much power for games. As soon as I need more power, I shall grab up a Quad


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 8, 2008)

Sh1t I'm with you on that. Love playing the game myself.. But, love the Quad.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 8, 2008)

Heya JC. See if your chip can do past 8x438mhz. I know I can't, as soon as I hit it up to 439 or above I get no post.


----------



## JC316 (Aug 8, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Heya JC. See if your chip can do past 8x438mhz. I know I can't, as soon as I hit it up to 439 or above I get no post.



Will do. I am expecting around 3.5, but hoping for higher.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 8, 2008)

3.5 is average max. Doubt it will go higher.


----------



## JC316 (Aug 8, 2008)

If 3.0 is as high as it goes, I will be fine. I was considering an AMD system for a while, but I decided to stay with an easily upgradeable platform.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 9, 2008)

Compliments of Omnis in the TPU clan for scouring the news server, it looks like Nexon has opened its doors to the boys across the pond.

http://combatarms.nexon.net/News/View.aspx?boardNo=101&contentNo=00111&pageIndex=1


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 9, 2008)

u guys r still playing.. i got bored a week into it the games too easy


----------



## JC316 (Aug 9, 2008)

ShiBDiB said:


> u guys r still playing.. i got bored a week into it the games too easy



Oh yeah, we still play. Addictive as hell, but I agree, it can be easy if you don't go up against a clan, or a REALLY good player.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 9, 2008)

I havnt been recently like u gettin abit bored of it and been sick all week :/


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 9, 2008)

i havn't yet, just got alot of work to do with my clan outside of the game. Setting up my DI's these double as recruiters and as those who give new guys all the info they need for the clan. Unfortunatly for myself im the HDI, so i have to write down the manual for it, assign bootcamps, check recruiting, ect


----------



## Triprift (Aug 9, 2008)

Dang that seems like alot of hard werk for me then i always was a lazy bugger


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 9, 2008)

meh, i enjoy the work load, and im the only HDI, i have six DI's to off load the work onto. We just run the clan orderly. The other spots have more work, the combat arms division Command have to make entire division discissions, while the CO/XO run the Battlion level command structure.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 9, 2008)

o the joys of running a clan... their arent any


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 9, 2008)

oh yes there is, you have to be driven for it.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 9, 2008)

ShiBDiB said:


> u guys r still playing.. i got bored a week into it the games too easy



Sure it can be viewed that way...but I view it as more of having a good time with friends...plus if you don't hop around in the action as much, the challenge does increase! 

Thats what I view from this game, it's a great time with a clan or a group of friends...sure if you go out lone-gun and you're harcore into FPS in CSS or CoD4, this will be a cake game to get into and out of...I am not a supporter of bunny hopping, but I deal with it and kill every opponent the same...with bullets and grenades, and the occasional knifing!


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 9, 2008)

play some clan match's things change fast.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 9, 2008)

My clan is gonna start doing some Combat Arms stuff so I might start playing again


----------



## MadClown (Aug 9, 2008)

i need to find more people for clan boner


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 9, 2008)

well we need more people for TAW


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 9, 2008)

I'd join if I could get this game to run.  *grumble*


----------



## JC316 (Aug 12, 2008)

I am starting to have CA withdrawal symptoms. Starting to cuss UPS to deliver my motherboard faster.... MUST PLAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JC316 (Aug 14, 2008)

Got a room up if anyone wants to play


----------



## erocker (Aug 14, 2008)

I've pretty much quit playing due to the infestation of hackers.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 14, 2008)

i cant even log into the game apparently there is connection problems outside the US

so untill the patch it im stuck here, ive also tried getting a new password and installing it again and it didnt work


----------



## JC316 (Aug 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> I've pretty much quit playing due to the infestation of hackers.



Well, we can play amongst ourselves. And this isn't an infestation, play UT2k4, then you will get an infestation of blatant botters. I can setup a password.


----------



## MadClown (Aug 18, 2008)

If you suck without hacks, you'll suck with them unless if you have god mode or speedhacks, or that silly super jump/teleport.


----------



## erocker (Aug 18, 2008)

MadClown said:


> If you suck without hacks, you'll suck with them unless if you have god mode or speedhacks, or that silly super jump/teleport.



C'mon, how can this not help anyone be better?  Just search "combat arms hacks"  

 I just love it when people can see me behind objects, suck or not.  Game hackers must have very low self-esteems.  Hey, it may get them somewhere in the real world!

*I should almost give myself an infraction for posting that link!  REMOVED


----------



## JC316 (Aug 18, 2008)

erocker said:


> C'mon, how can this not help anyone be better?  Just search "combat arms hacks"
> 
> I just love it when people can see me behind objects, suck or not.  Game hackers must have very low self-esteems.  Hey, it may get them somewhere in the real world!
> 
> *I should almost give myself an infraction for posting that link!  REMOVED



Yeah, the only hacks that can kill me are the God mode hack. I was even owning the teleporting super jumper cause he couldn't hit jack shit.

We took care of the hacker that kills everyone with the knife in Junk Flea. It was one man army and he was doing that, so we all waited for him to spawn there and it was open season. He left after about 3 spawns.

I am just getting better and better. I am damn near unstoppable in any match that I play, hackers or not. At some sick level, I kinda like the hackers, it gives me more of a challenge


----------



## erocker (Aug 18, 2008)

JC316 said:


> Yeah, the only hacks that can kill me are the God mode hack. I was even owning the teleporting super jumper cause he couldn't hit jack shit.
> 
> We took care of the hacker that kills everyone with the knife in Junk Flea. It was one man army and he was doing that, so we all waited for him to spawn there and it was open season. He left after about 3 spawns.
> 
> I am just getting better and better. I am damn near unstoppable in any match that I play, hackers or not. At some sick level, I kinda like the hackers, it gives me more of a challenge



You have me intriged to play again.  I don't think you are that good.  Just kidding around man... but seriously, I'll be on tonight to see how good you really are.  URA!


----------



## JC316 (Aug 18, 2008)

erocker said:


> You have me intriged to play again.  I don't think you are that good.  Just kidding around man... but seriously, I'll be on tonight to see how good you really are.  URA!



Lol, sweet. I will be on.


----------



## JC316 (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, I will try to be on. Got a bitch of a virus, so I had to reforamt and I just got Vista reinstalled and getting everything setup.


----------



## JC316 (Aug 22, 2008)

Good fun tonight guys.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Aug 22, 2008)

Any news about Europe yet?


----------



## Triprift (Aug 22, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> Any news about Europe yet?



Here ya go mon thats the best i can find 

http://combatarms.nexon.net/News/View.aspx?boardNo=101&contentNo=00111&pageIndex=1


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 22, 2008)

There is also a way to hack it so you can play anywhere in the world...  I won't post the link for obvious reasons.


----------



## hugsformomma (Aug 23, 2008)

I guys, I tried to look up answers for this, but was having no luck.  But thought you might be able to help.  My son signed on to his account this afternoon, and after updates to the site lost everything..  guns, ranking, and thing of that nature.. any ideas as to how to get this back for him?


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 23, 2008)

YEAH combat arms is coming to EUROPE!

sucks how you all have it and i cant play it yet, i have it installed and everything


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 23, 2008)

hugsformomma said:


> I guys, I tried to look up answers for this, but was having no luck.  But thought you might be able to help.  My son signed on to his account this afternoon, and after updates to the site lost everything..  guns, ranking, and thing of that nature.. any ideas as to how to get this back for him?



There really isnt. I do remember some chatter at the Nexon forums , and a member of our clan had it happen. At best I think they all had to start a new account. You could try to contact Nexon and see, but being a beta I dont think there is a lot of hope to be honest.

Sorry to be so somber, but its honest!


----------



## MadClown (Aug 23, 2008)

^Nexon, not Nexus, lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 23, 2008)

MadClown said:


> ^Nexon, not Nexus, lol



Sorry I must have been thinking about shampoos or something!


----------



## hugsformomma (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks sneekypeet, He will be bummed, he was earlier.


----------



## MadClown (Aug 31, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Sorry I must have been thinking about shampoos or something!



lol

but yeah Nexon reset all my shit to *ZERO*shadedshu

prolly cause i glitched to get the ump, but i glitched to get the aug before that and i didnt get reset, mabey cause the ump is actually good idk, but imho if they dont want people using it, why the hell is it in the game

but yeah
0 kills
0 deaths
0 xp
0 Gp
but hey atleast they didnt delete clan "Boner" lol


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 31, 2008)

I finally started a new account after all my problems after reading this and voila!  I'm back in!  Starting over tho

DaddyDon now if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## Skrabrug (Aug 31, 2008)

I played this game at a LAN a little while ago and didnt go much on it.. then again thats probably because i have cod4 

and the games shop/gear system reminds me of another game i use to play called wolf team.
if i hadn't of played wolf team to death I'd probably like this game xD


----------



## erocker (Sep 11, 2008)

New jungle map!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll be hitting it up with you guys tomorrow... going to update the system with everything! lol... WIth the new ram... hitting 3.6 stable 24/7.... gotta love it!


----------



## JC316 (Sep 11, 2008)

Ohh, sweet, new map is always fun. Will probably be on later, once my internet traaffic dies down enough to get a decent connection.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 11, 2008)

man i havnt played in ages will have to have another go sometime.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2008)

Lol does anyone play any more? I had to make a new character because it was taking forever to get money for upgrades.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 6, 2008)

thats the thing with this game, they force you to buy the same guns again if you dont play for awhile, which is completely bogus.


----------

